# Similarities/Differences Between the Rat King & the Manosphere



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 7, 2017)

I've been thinking a lot about the dynamics in play with both of these lolcow stampedes. There are parallels between the two groups that have been noted in a handful of the other threads in this forum on a number of occasions. It could be said they're two sides of the same coin.

For those that don't remember or don't pay attention, the Manosphere is a tag we have in the main lolcows board for lolcows that are associated with "Red Pill"/Men's Rights/MGTOW or Pick-up Artist/Game Ideology and show a bitterness towards women (and particularly women that won't fuck them) and consider themselves to be enlightened. The threads about them used to be gathered in the Loveshy Therapy Center board before it got shut down.

Similarities:
-Both have a strange fixation on sex and gender issues

-Both believe their ideology to be completely in the right, and that if only everyone would see things their way, then all the world's problems would be fixed

-Both seal themselves in echo chambers full of asspatters reinforcing their delusions and dragging them further into their mindset, eventually leading to bigger chimpouts when confronted with disagreement from the outside.

-Both claim to be victims of discrimination from the powers that be. (Patriarchy/Matriarchy)

-Many in both camps hold the belief people not wanting to have sex with/date/marry them is a form of oppression (Transphobia for Rats; Misandry/Looksism/etc for Manosphere)

-There are many sub-divisions of each that have crossover with other subdivisions, some of which turn on each other and begin in-fighting based on a certain members failing of ideological purity or just one member using their followers to settle personal grudges against another member.

-Speaking of above, both groups have a handful of major figures that all push each others stuff. Either telling their own followers to go follow the other figure, or to promote books/music/games made by the person in question. (ex: Roosh V, Davis Aurini and Matt Forney frequently promote one another on their blogs and in videos, Rat Kings retweet links to each others Patreon pages)

Differences:
-Rat Kings are pretty uniformly anti-GamerGate, while the Manosphere tends to be either fervently
pro-GG (to piss off all the Feminist anti-GGers) or were Neutral on that issue

-Rat Kings claim to fight in the name of Feminism and occasionally call themselves SJWs (see Laurelai Bailey's SJWiki), the Manosphere is totally anti-Feminist and anti-SJW

-Rat Kings all claim to be LGBT+, Manosphere tends to view LGBT+ as degenerate.

-Rat Kings are largely on major Social Media platforms like Twitter, Facebook, and Tumblr. That is where most of their content comes from. The Manosphere also has a presence on these platforms as well, but their content is generally found on Youtube or their personal blog websites and forums like those owned by Roosh V and Franklin "Fschmidt" Schmidt.

That's all I have off the top of my head, the rest of you can probably expand upon this with your own ideas and input.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 7, 2017)

Both have dicks, too.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 7, 2017)

Both are pretty misogynistic.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 7, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> Both are pretty misogynistic.



Both are homophobic and transphobic, albeit in different ways.
Both want to become the thought police from 1984.


----------



## gorky (Apr 7, 2017)

The super pro-LGBT (i.e. anti cis het) ratkings and the super anti-LGBT manosphere types are just two sides of the same coin imo


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 7, 2017)

Both of them are obsessed with the sex they think they're entitled to, but both are absolutely abysmal at actually doing anything to obtain it, like being less shitty people.


----------



## GethN7 (Apr 8, 2017)

Both tend to torture, defile, and mutate all known sex and gender norms to definitions that would only benefit themselves and their followers, with the more crazed (and honest) of them outright admitting to this and still saying they are correct despite reality refusing to conform to their way of thinking.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Apr 8, 2017)

It's great that you bring this up, I genuinely believe that most of these lunatics are men, who reached a fork in the road caused by women telling them how they suck and that they no longer have a place in our world. The manosphere chose to overcompensate by becoming early 19th century stereotypes of men while the rat-kings (probably due to autism) decided it was easier to just castrate themselves socially in order to gain acceptance and more freedom to engage in sensory stimuli. The similarities and differences are that simple.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Apr 8, 2017)

They all seem to think that the 1950's housewife is ideal. Either by the stereotype of an ideal woman for a man to lord over, or as a stereotype to mimic. (Which doesn't exist in reality)


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 8, 2017)

HickoryDickory said:


> or as a stereotype to mimic



I don't think the Rat King wants to mimic 50s housewives, they seem more like "Womyn in Tech" wannabes.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Apr 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I don't think the Rat King wants to mimic 50s housewives, they seem more like "Womyn in Tech" wannabes.


True, but none of them try very hard... And most don't seem to want to work anyways, thus 50's housewives. (Being a housewife is a tough job, so why it's considered "not a job" is beyond me) -- But I guess being pretty princesses or being "smol" is the new bastardization.

I'm mostly thinking of the Toren's and Greta's of the sub that just want to grift by.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Apr 8, 2017)

They are both very hard line when it comes to living the lifestyle and dissenting moderates are quickly made examples of.

If you are a rat king "ally" you have to 100% provide ass pats and give every privileged cis buck you have to the cause lest you be painted a misogynistic transphobe. Don't get me started on the whole "egg" nonsense.

In the Manosphere you quickly becomes a beta cuck if you don't keg stand the kool aid.


----------



## Positron (Apr 8, 2017)

Both believe that some form of body-modification surgery is needed to save their lives, and both have a cultish belief in sex steroids.


----------



## Strelok (Apr 8, 2017)

They're both ugly men who don't shower and often literally shit themselves and do nothing.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 8, 2017)

They all tend to be NEETs, with a very rare few being successful, usually the rich ones scammed their way into money or were born rich as fuck.


----------



## pozilei (Apr 8, 2017)

What I've always found interesting about both groups is a bit of an elaboration on this point



Feline Darkmage said:


> -Both claim to be victims of discrimination from the powers that be. (Patriarchy/Matriarchy)



They both think the opposition has found some secret cheat code in life. The Manosphere seems to think that whenever a woman steps outside she is showered with gifts, money, free drinks/food, offers of sex from eligible gentlemen, college degrees etc. Similarly, much of the Rat King/SJW groups think that men have everything handed to them in life without much effort i.e. 'men can go out and have sex without getting called a slut', muh wage gap, the glass ceiling.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 8, 2017)

Positron said:


> Both believe that some form of body-modification surgery is needed to save their lives, and both have a cultish belief in sex steroids.



The looks-ism obsession with completely unrealistic, hyper expensive plastic surgery is as crazy as anything trannies do.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Apr 8, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I don't think the Rat King wants to mimic 50s housewives, they seem more like "Womyn in Tech" wannabes.



Oh, it's even funnier than that. They all think they're that quirky girl who likes guy things -- cars, motorcycles, computers, vidya games, sports. Ol' Doc Occam has a different conclusion: they're just men.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Apr 8, 2017)

Both groups want to be victims as an excuse for their failings in life. The Manosphere invent this conspiracy against men, the Rat King have this "oh my goddd trans ppl are being murdrerd!" narrative. Both groups like to imagine that the world is this horrible, horrible place where failure is the only option.

(that being said, you could probably apply the same logic to the Fat Acceptance Movement, white supremacists, Islamic fundamentalists or just about any demographic-based outsider group)


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 9, 2017)

Both of them willingly go into detail in public about their gross fetishes and/or sex lives and/or fantasies. (Marijan and wanting to fuck his Mom, and quite a few Rat Kings are known pedophiles)


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 16, 2017)

Another similarity. Both groups have members who signed up to these forums to talk with us.

Manosphere: Marijan, IceCat, Canino1997, hood MONEY
Rat Kings: Rani Baker, Terra "Buffalo Bill" Jones


----------



## GS 281 (May 11, 2017)

They both have this weird drive to classify themselves into small sub-categories. Like it isn't enough to be a tranny, the rat kingers have to be some sort of super-specific gender, just like manosphere need to be some sort of super-specific thing like mra, mgtow, incel, etc. Basically, they need to classify themselves as some special snowflake and in the process their literal autism shines through.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 27, 2017)

Both of them are frequently outcast from the wider movements they try to glom onto because they're crazy people who can't control their own tism.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 27, 2017)

if you made a Mannie map like the rat king one, it would be exactly the same, except shaped like a dick


----------

